# reef and wreck map



## Herculined

Does anyone know the name of the website that maps out the reefs and wrecks. You just kinda pick what you are looking for and it pulls up all the reefs and wrecks that fall in those perameters. It's a free site. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## MrFish

Bluewater Supermap on www.florida-offshore.com


----------



## Herculined

Thats it. Thanks alot.


----------



## Snook Slayer

*Reefs & Wrecks GPS Numbers*



Herculined said:


> Does anyone know the name of the website that maps out the reefs and wrecks. You just kinda pick what you are looking for and it pulls up all the reefs and wrecks that fall in those perameters. It's a free site. I'd appreciate any help.


There is a new website still in production that has GPS Coordinates to Reefs & Wrecks. Their site is cool because they the columns are sortable so you can find sites close to each other. Note: Charts take a minute to load.

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/gps-coordinates-florida-fishing-boating-diving.html


----------

